# 280kg deadlift and 382.5kg (18 inch) deadlift



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

q-DyVUTlejRVw


----------



## Rod82 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cant view the second video! First one went up fairly easy, great stuff!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

nice to see you taking it easy over the festive period


----------



## Hooded (Dec 16, 2012)

Phuckin Animal


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Haha! Good stuff Chris


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Awesome! What did you say at the end?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers lads, that's the edited version


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice lifts


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Made it look easy


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Impressive mate! Made it look easy!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice lifting. Even more impressive on the first without wraps!


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

great lift mate u made the 280 look easy


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much lads. Haven't pulled heavy for some time, feels good to creep back up. I'll probably leave it another 8-10 days before pulling heavy again.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice work chris, should see some big pulling come the welsh beast!!


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

awesome lifting mate, im loving the deadlifts at the moments!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much lads, enjoying deadlifting at the moment, just making sure to allow recovery in between with the other lifts


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

That 280 looked easy, it seems like it was all back and hardly any legs involved.

How come some lifters use a deeper bend in their legs than others?


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much, I get more out of keeping my hips high and pulling with my lower back.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Definitely made that 280 look easy!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers very much bro


----------

